# Travel Destinations > South America >  3 Week Itinerary Advise - Brazil & Argentina

## Travel4

Hello Travel Pod Members!


My husband and I are researching a 3 week trip to Argentina and Brazil.  Do you have any suggestions for an itinerary?

Thank you so much!

----------


## GFI

Argentina has outstanding natural beauties where some of the best beaches are located as well as some of the worlds tallest mountains, exciting waterfalls, resorts, restaurants, parks and museums which attract tourists.

The best time to visit in Argentina during the months of January and February. In this period peoples visit there especially for skiing and snowboarding.

----------


## jason

Both are good but I’d like to recommend Brazil which is one of the biggest countries in South America with plenty of beautiful destinations.  Lots of places for sightseeing but I’d recommend to start you tour from Fernando de Noronha, Porto de galinhas, Rio de Janeiro, Pantanal, Bonito, Rio Grande do Sul and Sao Paulo.

Moreover, try to visiting Virginia which is one of the beautiful states of USA. Some of the outstanding destinations are located over there especially in Shenandoah Valley.

----------

